# Can someone help me with labs?



## sillyendo (May 14, 2012)

Hi - I am new here but have been lurking for a while. About 12 years ago on a routine exam my doctor though she felt something on my thyroid. She tested me and My TSH was 1.34/1.4/1.1 (serial labs) FT4 was .56/1.1/.8. There was no follow up. I got pregnant that 2 years later and post partum I went severely hyperthyroid (for me) .002/.005./001 gradually resolving after 9 months. I never went into the hypo state like they expected. I have not felt right since and have continued to see endo's. My tsh is on average .8 and my Free t4's have been tested at 1.0/.77/.8 (this last one last week). The last lab had my tsh at .55 and my Ft4 at .77 (all on the normal scale of .8-1.8). My only Free t3 in 09 was 2.71. I have had alopecia for 3 years (not too bad at this very second but has been very bad), muscle aches and a complete lack of get up and go. I am on zoloft (have been forever), no antibodies, no nodules or goiters. The thing is, I feel kind of hypo and kind of hyper. I am a little jittery, my hands shake and I am thin. But then hypo because I am so damn tired and a little cranky and having my muscles ache. Don't really feel depressed, just tired. Strong family history of thyroid problems and autoimmune diseases. Do you think I should try another endo? I am a little tired of going for all the tests (or weird looks) and having nothing happen. I also had a normal cortisol tests. Any help would be really appreciated. thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sillyendo said:


> Hi - I am new here but have been lurking for a while. About 12 years ago on a routine exam my doctor though she felt something on my thyroid. She tested me and My TSH was 1.34/1.4/1.1 (serial labs) FT4 was .56/1.1/.8. There was no follow up. I got pregnant that 2 years later and post partum I went severely hyperthyroid (for me) .002/.005./001 gradually resolving after 9 months. I never went into the hypo state like they expected. I have not felt right since and have continued to see endo's. My tsh is on average .8 and my Free t4's have been tested at 1.0/.77/.8 (this last one last week). The last lab had my tsh at .55 and my Ft4 at .77 (all on the normal scale of .8-1.8). My only Free t3 in 09 was 2.71. I have had alopecia for 3 years (not too bad at this very second but has been very bad), muscle aches and a complete lack of get up and go. I am on zoloft (have been forever), no antibodies, no nodules or goiters. The thing is, I feel kind of hypo and kind of hyper. I am a little jittery, my hands shake and I am thin. But then hypo because I am so damn tired and a little cranky and having my muscles ache. Don't really feel depressed, just tired. Strong family history of thyroid problems and autoimmune diseases. Do you think I should try another endo? I am a little tired of going for all the tests (or weird looks) and having nothing happen. I also had a normal cortisol tests. Any help would be really appreciated. thanks


You don't really need an endo but I do agree you need a better doctor. There is no way around this.

You absolutely must get all at one time the TSH, FREE T3 and the FREE T4.

Also the tests below are very very important especially the TSI and the thyroglobulins.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And most important, an ultra-sound of the thyroid. This is absolutely essential at this stage of the game. Cancer has to be considered and ruled out.

Have you been tested for Lupus? Alopecia (and pain) suggests that you should be. That would be Anti-DNA. You can look it up on the link I enclosed for labs.

You are tired and cranky because your metabolism "seems" to be in high gear leading to total exhaustion. This it taking place even when you are resting.

How is your heart, your BP and your pulse rate?


----------



## sillyendo (May 14, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I have had an ultra sound and it was fine. I forgot years ago I had a biopsy but he did it wrong (thanks!) but they did not find anything. My ANA and sed rate (7) were fine. And all my antibodies negative. I don't know if I have had the TSI though. I was just wondering, should my Free t4 be so low (lowest end of range) with my TSH at .55?


----------



## sillyendo (May 14, 2012)

My blood pressure is low (around 90/60) and my pulse is around 75 or so.


----------

